# Beamer zum Spielen



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Beamer fürs Wohnzimmer. Angeschlossen werden soll ein Gaming-PC. Die Leinwand wird 120 Zoll haben und der Sitzabstand beträgt etwa 4-4,5m, der Beamer wird etwa 1m hinter mir auf einen Schrank gestellt. Da ich auch spielen möchte, sollte es ein DLP Beamer sein. 3D würde ich auch gerne nutzen und er soll leise sein. Das Budget ist offen, aber ich brauche kein High-End Gerät. Wenn ihr eine gute 120" Leinwand kennt die man elektrisch hoch und runter fahren lassen kann, würde ich mich über einen Link freuen. 

Grüße

Quak


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

ich würde erstmal beim beamer anfangen, das teil aufstellen, schauen wie groß das bild wird und dann den teil mit der leinwand planen..

über das für und wider verschiedener techniken und hersteller kann man sich zwar super unterhalten, wenn man lust auf sowas hat oder wenn einem langweilig ist, aber im grunde ist es hupe, was man sich kauft, solange es das macht was man erwartet, ist man auch zufrieden. für schnelle spiele und shutterambitionen ist man mit DLP schon ideal aufgestellt.

ich bin 2009 mit einem acer h5360 (nvidia 3dvision ready) eingestiegen und habe immer mal wieder den projektor gewechselt. im moment befeure ich 3 x 1.7m mit einem acer h6510bd (hdmi 1.4/3D). habe keine wünsche in irgendeine richtung offen. xbox360, zwei rechner, ne wii u und ein blurayplayer.. alles super.. 2D/3D läuft.. pc seitig kommt das gerät auch super mit downsampling klar und wirft auf wunsch auch kleinere auflösungen als 1080p mit 120Hz an die wand.

ich musste aufgrund der fixen entfernung (bei mir ca. 4.8m) allerdings die wand nacharbeiten, weil der aktuelle beamer ohne zoom schon ein leicht größeres bild auf die distanz wirft, als die vorgänger (H5360BD, H6500) im zoom.

btw,
bei acer gelandet bin ich damals wegen 3DVision, dort geblieben bin ich wegen der zufriedenheit über jahre. die garantiebestimmungen sind sehr gut (inkl. lampe), kaputtgekriegt habe ich noch keine funzel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



empfehlen tue ich zwar grundsätzlich gar nichts, weil mir dazu anmaßende charakterzüge fehlen und sicher jeder andere ansprüche hat, aber mit dem was ich hier stehen habe, kann man schon ordentlich zocken und filme konsumieren. das gerät selbst wechsle ich in der regel alle 12 monate - da ist der preisverfall nicht so drastisch und man ist immer up2date.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Hi Tobi 

Was sagst du zu diesem? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353727&pf_rd_i=301128 

Die Leinwand wird an der Decke befestigt. 120" wären maximal und ich würde diese auch gerne haben  Welche Leinwand nutzt du denn? Hätte gerne eine Motorisiert und sie darf nicht knittern. 

Es sieht auf jeden Fall super aus auf den Bildern


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

kann ich nix zu sagen, kenne den schwarzen acer nicht.  das ist zur zeit meiner:
Acer H6510BD 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor (3D-fähig über HDMI 1.4a, Kontrast 10.000:1, 3.000 ANSI Lumen, Full HD 1920 x 1080 Pixel) weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ich mag keine leinwände zum ein/ausfahren. habe das spaßzimmer am beamer ausgerichtet und nicht den beamer am raum. daher solltest du erstmal einen beamer ordern und dann über die LW nachdenken. jedes gerät projiziert anders.. also bezogen auf abstand, neigung usw.   was du für eine größe brauchst, siehst du, wenn das bild geworfen wird.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Die 2 sind sich sehr ähnlich. Gut dann werde ich wohl mal einen/den Beamer ordern und mich dann wegen der Leinwand nochmal melden


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

ja, rein äusserlich.  vergleich mal die möglichkeiten seitens der anschlüsse (hinten fehlen dem P1500 der zweite HDMI und der komponenteneingang). wie es sich bzgl. der filmwiedergabe verhält kann ich aus dem amazonlink jetzt nicht erkennen.  beim 6510bd wird 24p wiedergabe explizit aufgeführt und ich weiss aus erfahrung, dass sie funktioniert.




(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Hm, also der 6510bd gefällt mir auch etwas besser, wie siehts denn mit 3D Brillen aus?


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

ich nehme noch immer die, die ich vor jahren mal für den ersten H5360 gekauft habe. keinen plan wer da der hersteller ist. brillen habe ich über die jahre etliche gehabt und wirkliche favoriten habe ich nicht. dass eine brille nicht funktioniert, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.

früher war noch nett, dass man bei sequenziellem shutter seitens NVidia-graka die DLP-link brillen zusammen mit denen von nvidia benutzen konnte.  seit hdmi-1.4 ist das aber vom tisch.

nimmste einfach irgendeine, die dir optisch zusagt.

stopp.. man kann insoweit ins klo greifen, dass es brillen gibt, die knopfzellen benötigen. andere werden über usb geladen. das steht aber in den produktbeschreibungen.
die in der mitte ist die, die ich am beamer am liebsten selbst aufsetze.
(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank. Habe grade noch diesen entdeckt http://www.amazon.de/Acer-H9501BD-D...-Kontrast/dp/B00CTHBBFK/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_text_y lohnt sich der Aufpreis?

Edit: Es wird dann wohl diese Brille(n) http://www.amazon.de/Acer-MC-JG611-006-DLP-3D-Shutterbrille-schwarz/dp/B00BIDZ56C/ref=pd_sim_ht_1


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

einen aufpreis wären der DVI-port und das H/V lensshift sicherlich wert. aber keine verdopplung des preises.

wenn man den herstellerangaben vertraut, sind 2.100 AL vs. 3.000 AL schon ein knappes drittel dunkler, was grad beim spielen oder im 3D-betrieb herb ist.



(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Das hört sich ja mies an, na gut, Geld gespart  Denke der H6510BD wird's auch bei mir, vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (12. Januar 2014)

das wird schon noch kosten aufwerfen..  die kabel kosten ja auch ne kleinigkeit und die befestigungen.. und falls du zuviel übrig hast -> für die leinwand hat man nie genug. kannst ja mal gucken, in welchen regionen (preislich) rahmenleinwände rangieren 


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe mit Beamer, Leinwand und Soundanlage etwa 2,5K eingeplant, wenn der Beamer nur 700 kostet hab ich noch 500-600 für Leinwand und 1200 für den Sound


----------



## Superwip (12. Januar 2014)

Beamerguide gelesen?

Ich schreib später noch mehr dazu, jetzt hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Januar 2014)

Sowas gibts :o  werde ihn mir mal durchlesen


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2014)

So...

-Wenn der Beamer so weit von der Leinwand entfernt an einem bereits vorher festgelegten Platz stehen soll muss die Optik des Beamers entsprechend flexibel sein um eine gute Bildqualität zu ermöglichen
-Da Spiele anscheinend eine große Rolle spielen sollte nach Möglichkeit mehr Wert auf den Inputlag gelegt werden. Die Reaktionszeit ist bei Beamern allgemein kaum ein Problem. Der Inputlag wird bei Beamern leider nur selten getestet.
-Die allgemeine Bildqualität spielt natürlich auch eine wesentliche Rolle
-Ausreichend hell muss der Beamer auch sein; bei deiner relativ großen Helligkeit wären in einem sehr dunklen Raum wenigstens etwa 3000 Lumen ideal, in der (nicht perfekt abgedunkelten) Praxis eher noch mehr



> Acer H6510BD 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor (3D-fähig über HDMI 1.4a, Kontrast 10.000:1, 3.000 ANSI Lumen, Full HD 1920 x 1080 Pixel) weiß: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video


In dem Fall definitiv ungeeignet. Bei idealer Aufstellungsposition mag der Beamer zwar nicht perfekt aber wenigstens recht preiswert sein- diese Voraussetzung ist hier aber offensichtlich nicht gegeben. Außerdem gibt es einen finanziellen Spielraum nach oben.

Ich würde diesen Projektor empfehlen:
NEC PE401H (60003447) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  || PE401H: Übersicht (Projektoren) - NEC Display Solutions Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz

-Die Optik ist definitiv flexibel genug
-er ist relativ leise
-latenzarm
-kann nativ mit 120Hz angesteuert werden, unterstützt 3D Vision
-gute allgemeine Bildqualität

Eine teurere Alternative mit wohl noch besserer Bildqualität und geringerer Lautstärke ist eventuell der Sony VPL-HW30ES/W der allerdings eine wesentlich geringere Helligkeit bietet. Die Leinwand müsste dieses Manko durch einen hohen Gainfaktor ausgleichen.

____
Leinwand. Ein schwieriges Thema. Ich bin definitiv kein Leinwandexperte, gute Leinwände sind anhand ihrer technischen Daten leider schwer von schlechten zu unterscheiden und richtig gute Leinwände kosten auch nicht ohne Grund einiges.

Diese Leinwand könnte eventuell eine Möglichkeit sein: celexon Leinwand Motor Economy 280 x 158 cm bei Beamershop24.at

Der geringe Gainfaktor und Typ D bringen eine hohe Winkelunabhängikeit mit sich die eine hohe Kompatibilität zu verschiedenen Beamern, Beamer-Aufstellpositionen und Sitzpositionen mit sich. Dafür sollte ein Beamer angesichts der Fläche und des relativ geringen Gainfaktors auch eine ordentliche Helligkeit mitbringen, die stattlichen 4000 Ansi-Lumen des NEC PE401H sind da nicht übertrieben, zumindest wenn der Raum nicht sehr gut abgedunkelt werden kann.

____
Soundsystem: Ich würde dringendst davon abraten für den Sound mehr auszugeben als für das Bild! Das Bild ist beim Spielen meiner Meinung nach die klar wichtigere und technisch aufwendigere Komponente. Daher würde ich persönlich für Spiele aber auch Filme etwa ein Bild:Sound Ausgabenverhältnis von 2:1 empfehlen. Wenn man zu einem wesentlichen Anteil auch Musik hören will kann man diesen Anteil ja noch etwas hochschrauben.

Ein konkretes System kann ich nicht empfehlen, ich denke da bist du an anderer Stelle besser beraten.

___
Raumoptimierung:

Durch eine geeignete Einrichtung des Raumes kann sowohl die Bildqualität als auch die Akustik entscheidend verbessert werden.

Um die Akustik zu verbessern, sollten Wände, Decke und Boden möglichst Schallabsorbierend sein, dadurch werden störende Schallreflexionen verhindert, der Effekt ist insbesondere bei teuren Soundsystemen erheblich!

Um die Raumhelligkeit zu reduzieren und damit den effektiven Kontrast zu verbessern sollte der Raum außerdem möglichst dunkel sein. Eine gute Abdunkelung bringt eine wesentliche Verbesserung der effektiven Bildqualität.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (13. Januar 2014)

die haupt-immersions-störung bezgl. lags oder allgemein bildabfolge wird bei quak das SLi-system durch AFR und den zwang zu einer nVidias synctechniken mitbringen.

von der reinen geschwindigkeit im SGPU-betrieb (ob mit oder ohne sync) sind die DLPs die ich kenne, über alle zweifel erhaben. fast so gut, wie ein vg278 nur im stereo-betrieb aufgrund der guten bildtrennung komplett ohne ghosting.

bei 5 - 5.5m projektionsabstand würde es mich sehr überraschen, wenn eine 2.8m breite leinwand ausreichen würde. ich denke, da fehlen gute 40-60cm in der breite.

ansonsten setze ich den NEC mal auf meine amazon merkliste, liest sich ganz gut und mitte des jahres ist ja wieder ein beamer fällig.


allgemein finde ich es anmaßend, leuten die man nicht kennt, dinge zu empfehlen, die man auch nicht kennt oder irgendwem reinquatschen zu wollen, wie die finanzielle gewichtung zwischen bild und ton auszusehen hat. auf solche typen (verkäufertypen ganz allgemein) komme ich irgendwie voll nicht klar, sry. 


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2014)

> die haupt-immersions-störung bezgl. lags oder allgemein bildabfolge wird bei quak das SLi-system durch AFR und den zwang zu einer nVidias synctechniken mitbringen.
> 
> von der reinen geschwindigkeit im SGPU-betrieb (ob mit oder ohne sync) sind die DLPs die ich kenne, über alle zweifel erhaben. fast so gut, wie ein vg278 nur im stereo-betrieb aufgrund der guten bildtrennung komplett ohne ghosting.



In diesen Disziplinen sind DLPs extrem gut was an ihrer Fähigkeit liegt alle Pixel parallel anzusteuern. Dieser Ansteuerungsmodus bedingt aber einen zusätzlichen mittleren Lag von mindestens einem halben Frame, maximal mehr als 1 Frame (abhängig vom betrachteten Bildbereich). Bei 120Hz hat man also mindestens einen Inputlag von etwas mehr als 8,3ms. Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber selbst bei kompetitivem Spielen kein wesentlicher Nachteil.



> bei 5 - 5.5m projektionsabstand würde es mich sehr überraschen, wenn eine 2.8m breite leinwand ausreichen würde. ich denke, da fehlen gute 40-60cm in der breite.



Das stimmt, die Leinwand ist grenzwertig klein (oder der Sitzabstand grenzwertig groß).



> allgemein finde ich es anmaßend, leuten die man nicht kennt, dinge zu empfehlen, die man auch nicht kennt oder irgendwem reinquatschen zu wollen, wie die finanzielle gewichtung zwischen bild und ton auszusehen hat. auf solche typen (verkäufertypen ganz allgemein) komme ich irgendwie voll nicht klar, sry.



Man muss das Budget betrachten und darf das Gesamtsystem nicht aus den Augen verlieren!

Viele kaufen einen 1000€ TV und nutzen ihn zusammen mit dessen internen Lautsprechern, das ist genauso wenig sinnvoll wie der Kauf eines 2000€ Soundsystems in Kombination mit einem viel zu kleinen 500€ TV.

Ich bin der Meinung das das Bild für die Immersion wichtiger ist als der Sound und das sich beim Sound mit technisch einfacheren und damit billigeren Systemen ein bereits durchaus "befriedigendes" Ergebnis erreichen lässt. Grundsätzlich kann man natürlich in beide Richtungen praktisch beliebig viel investieren aber man sollte die Waage halten wenn man nicht einen der Aspekte in der Nutzung explizit bevorzugt (Musikhören, Bildbearbeitung).

Daher bin ich der Meinung das eine Ton:Bild Budgetaufteilung zwischen 1:2 und 1:1 im Heimkino oder auch beim Spielen sinnvoll ist. Wobei sich hier die optimale Technik zwischen Spielen und Filmen meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich unterscheidet.


__________
Edit: In Sachen 3D würde ich die normalen 3D Vision 2 Brillen von nVidia empfehlen (wenn du eine nVidia GraKa hast)

Die Leinwand ist wohl noch am diskussionswürdigsten. Es gibt etwa wesentlich billigere (aber das ist eine recht langfristige Investition und wer billig kauft...), sie könnte aber auch, wie schon bemerkt, bei dem Sitzabstand gerne noch deutlich größer sein, der NEC PE401H hätte dafür auch noch Helligkeitsreserven, zumindest in 2D in einem halbwegs abgedunkelten Raum.

Du könntest den Sitzabstand auch einfach reduzieren indem du die Leinwand nicht direkt an der Wand des Raumes aufhängst -sie kann ja sowieso eingerollt werden-.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Januar 2014)

Also der NEC gefällt mir sehr gut, einzig der Kontrast von 2000:1 stört mich... Wegen der Aufteilung des Budgets werde ich dann schon selbst schauen


----------



## Superwip (13. Januar 2014)

*Warnung!*
Der NEC PE401H hat kein Lens Shift- ich hab mich von der falschen Angabe auf Geizhals.at in die Irre führen lassen.

Damit ist er bei der Aufstellungsposition nicht sehr flexibel, im Prinzip liegen alle möglichen Aufstellungspositionen auf einer Gerade.

Als Alternative würde ich den Mitsubishi FD730U empfehlen der aber leider weder 3D noch 120Hz fähig ist (abgesehen davon dürfte er ein praktisch gleichwertiger Ersatz sein- nur eben mit Lens Shift).

Ansonsten eventuell BenQ W1300, BenQ W1300, Acer H9501BD wobei diese alle eine erheblich geringere Helligkeit besitzen (~2000 Lumen anstelle von ~4000) was sich natürlich insbesondere im 3D Betrieb bemerkbar macht.

Eine Patentlösung, also viel Helligkeit und 3D und Lens Shift bieten leider nur Projektoren die nochmal erheblich teurer sind, ein Beispiel wäre der Mitsubishi FD740U (~2200€).

Genauere Erklärung zur Helligkeit:
In einem dunklen Raum sind mindestens etwa 50-100cd/m² empfehlenswert (zum Vergleich: bei TVs und PC Monitoren sind etwa 150 üblich, viele schaffen noch weit mehr).

Bei der Nutzung von 3D wäre etwa die dreifache (!) Helligkeit ideal um den Helligkeitsverlust der Brillen auszugleichen. Auch wenn der Raum nicht perfekt abgedunkelt ist macht sich eine deutlich höhere Helligkeit bezahlt.

Bei einer 280*158cm Leinwand mit einem Gainfaktor von 1,2 kommst du mit 2000 Lumen auf 86cd/m² was zwar für 2D ausreicht im 2D Modus aber untergrenzwertig ist. Wenn du doch zu einer noch größeren Leinwand greifst verschärft sich das Problem. Wenn du etwa zu einer 300x169cm Leinwand greifst (eine Nummer Größer, 344cm bzw. 136" Diagonale) bleiben dir bei 2000 Lumen nur 75cd/m² übrig, bei 332x187cm (381cm bzw. 150" Diagonale) bleiben noch 62cd/m². Mit den 4000 Lumen des NEC PE401H oder den 4100 Lumen des Mitsubishi FD740U hättest du eine ordentliche Reserve für den 3D Betrieb und/oder eine suboptimale Raumhelligkeit.

Dazu kommt das die Lumen Angaben der Hersteller oft grob aufgerundet sind und die Helligkeit in kalibriertem Zustand nochmal deutlich (um bis zu etwa 30%) sinkt.

__________
Der vom Hersteller angegebene Kontrast ist in fast jedem Fall eine Hausnummer. Hier sollte man ausschließlich Tests vertrauen (und dabei die Testmethode kritisch hinterfragen); 2000:1 nativer, statischer Kontrast wären bei einem DLP Beamer jedenfalls sehr gut und könnten auch nur in einem sehr gut perfekt abgedunkelten Raum mit dunklen Wänden usw. einigermaßen ausgereizt werden.

Leider kenne ich keinen guten Test des NEC PE401H.

2000:1 klingt aber nach einer einigermaßen seriösen Angabe für den nativen Kontrast (der Wert wäre nicht schlecht).

Wie ich auch im Beamerguide ausführlich dargelegt habe ist der Kontrast in Relation zur integralen Bildhelligkeit bei DLP Beamern stabiler als bei LCD und vor allem LCoS Beamern, das muss man beim Vergleich bedenken. Dynamische Kontrastwerte sind in jedem Fall wertlos.

Beispiel: Der Acer H9501BD hat laut Hersteller einen dynamischen On/Off Kontrast von 50000:1.
Der native Kontrast liegt bei nur noch etwa 2000:1 (was für einen DLP Beamer aber nicht schlecht ist)
Und der ANSI Kontrast in relativ hellen Szenen (50% des Bildes weiß) liegt nur noch bei 500:1 was aber ebenfalls nicht schlecht ist

Um in der Praxis einen Kontrast von 500:1 in hellen Szenen auf die Leinwand zu bringen braucht man einen perfekt abgedunkelten Raum und muss geeignete Maßnahmen treffen um Lichtreflexion im Raum zu verhindern (dunkle Wände, Decke, Boden, Möbel). Das wird oft unterschätzt. Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für TVs und PC Monitore. Aus diesem Grund ist auch rohe Helligkeit als effektiv kontrastfördernde Maßnahme in nicht perfekt abgedunkelten Räumen nicht zu unterschätzen.

Wenn du einen sehr gut abgedunkelten Raum hast und wirklich deutlich mehr Kontrast willst dann solltest du etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und dir einen Sony VPL-HW30ES holen, der hat einen nativen Kontrast von immerhin bis zu 7500:1, das erreicht derzeit kein DLP Beamer. Wenn das immer noch nicht reicht dann vielleicht ein JVC DLA-X35, mit geeigneter Irisstellung schafft der nachweislich einen nativen Kontrast von bis zu etwa 50000:1 was schon fast _sinnlos hoch_ ist und sich in der Praxis kaum auf die Leinwand bringen lässt.

Zur Begriffsbildung:
*Dynamischer Kontrast aka On-Off Kontrast*: Höchster erreichbarer Kontrast zwischen einem komplett schwarzen und einem komplett weißen Bild, gegebenenfalls unter Einsatz der dynamischen Blende
*Nativer Kontrast*: höchster erreichbarer Kontrast innerhalb eines Bildes (wird in der Regel in dunklen Bildern mit hellen Details erreicht)
*ANSI-Kontrast*: Genormter Test für den Kontrast zwischen Schwarz und Weiß auf einem Schachbrettmuster aus schwarzen und weißen Flächen. Reflexionen innerhalb der Optik führen dazu das der ANSI Kontrast deutlich geringer ist als der native. In nicht "schwarzen" Projektionsräumen verstärkt sich der Effekt
*Weißbild-Kontrast*: Praktisch der geringste erreichbare Kontrast, Dunkle Details auf einem weißen Bild. Wird praktisch nie angegeben oder getestet.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Januar 2014)

Also 2,2K ist mir etwas zu viel, also sollte ich zum Acer H9501 greifen?


----------



## Superwip (14. Januar 2014)

Oder BenQ W1300 oder W1400...

Sind wohl alle nicht schlecht abgesehen davon das die Helligkeit im 3D Betrieb grenzwertig ist.

Die BenQs haben allerdings nur Vertikalen Lens Shift, der Acer hat auch horizontalen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Ok dann wird der Acer. Odet gibt es noch was besseres zwischen dem und dem 2200€ Mitsubishi? Weil das ist dann doch etwas viel ^^


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

Es gibt schon ein paar interessante Geräte aber jedenfalls keine wesentlich helleren.

Ist auch eine Frage wie sehr du auf welche Aspekte der Bildqualität und insbesondere auf 3D Wert legst. Viele Geräte bieten auch überhaupt kein 3D geschweige denn eine native 120Hz Ansteuerung, auch der Inputlag ist oft ein Problem, das schränkt die Auswahl ein. Ich konzentriere mich jedenfalls -hoffentlich in deinem Sinne- auf die Spieletauglichkeit sowie eine einigermaßen flexible Optik.

Diese Anforderungen schränken die Auswahl in dem Preisbereich schon relativ stark ein. Insbesondere fallen alle LCD und LCoS Beamer unterhalb von ~1900€ weg.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Also 3D wird auch genutzt, vor allem für Filme. Da ich aber mehr spielen denke ich, der Acer geht in Ordnung.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

"In Ordnung" ist er sicher... aber ist er auch besser als der wesentlich günstigere BenQ W1300?

Aus meiner Sicht ist diese Frage jedenfalls schwer zu beantworten, vor allem auch weil insbesondere die offiziellen technischen Daten des Acer H9501BD ziemlich dürftig sind und mir kein ordentlicher Test bekannt ist.

Klar ist: Nur weil ein Projektor teurer ist muss er nicht besser sein, schon gar nicht bezogen auf einen speziellen Anwendungsfall.

Ein offensichtlicher Vorteil des Acer -allerdings aus meiner Sicht im großen und ganzen auch der einzig wesentliche- ist dessen weiter verstellbarer und auch vertikale Lens Shift.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist halt die Frage, aber das mit dem Lensshift sehe ich als deutlichen Vorteil.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

Wie groß der Vorteil von Lens Shift ist hängt einzig davon ab wie flexibel du bei der Aufstellung bist. Das solltest du dir jedenfalls vorher genau überlegen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin da unflexibel, es gibt einen Platz für den Beamer und einen für die Leinwand. Auch die Größe der Leinwand ist beschränkt. Was ist da das beste für mich?


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

-Wie groß ist der Abstand zur Leinwand genau?
-Wie groß soll die Leinwand genau sein/welche Leinwand?
-In welchem Raumwinkel befindet sich der Beamer in Relation zum Mittelpunkt der Leinwand?

Insbesondere letzteres ist wichtig denn davon hängt ab ob und in welchem Umfang du Lens Shift brauchst. Es ist nicht auszuschließen das auch der Lens Shift des Acer nicht ausreicht, es ist auch möglich das du den Beamer etwa "kopfüber" aufstellen musst um ein unverzerrtes Bild zu erreichen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Der Abstand von Beamer zu Leinwand sind ca 5m (wenns auf 10cm genau sein muss müsste ich nachmessen.)

Die Leinwand soll etwa 120" im 16:9 Format haben, die genauen Maße habe ich nicht im Kopf, kann ich nachreichen wenn ich daheim bin. 

Der Beamer würde direkt parallel zur Leinwand an der gegenüberliegen Wand positioniert werden und auf einem Schrank (ca 2m hoch) stehen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

In welcher Höhe ist die Leinwand befestigt?

Horizontalen Lens Shift brauchst du wohl nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Gut, sie wird an der Decke befestigt und soll halt motorisiert sein, da der Raum auch mal zum Feiern benutzt wird.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

Und in welcher Höhe ist die Decke im Verhältnis zur Höhe des Beamers?

In welcher Höhe ist die Bildoberkante im Verhältnis zur Höhe des Beamers genau (+/- 10cm)?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Der Beamer steht in genau 2m die Decke ist 2,30m. Das mit der Oberkante weiss ich nicht, ich brauche ja noch eine Leinwand


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

Hm... ich denke das das auch mit dem BenQ relativ problemlos gehen sollte... aber die Sache hat einen Haken...

...egal für welche der drei Varianten du dich entscheidest du wirst den Projektor kopfüber (also mit den Bedienelementen auf der Unterseite!) montieren müssen. Das liegt daran das die Optik der Projektoren (wie bei fast allen DLP Projektoren) darauf ausgelegt ist das der Projektor etwa auf Höhe der Oberkante der Leinwand kopfüber an die Decke gehängt oder auf Höhe der Unterkante der Leinwand mit den Bedienelementen an der Oberseite aufgestellt wird. Der Lens Shift reicht nicht aus um einen Projektor "verkehrt herum" aufzustellen.

Bei LCD Projektoren ist meist eine Höhe des Projektors in der Höhe der Leinwandmitte die "Normalposition", mit Lens Shift kommt man dann bis auf den oberen- oder unteren Bildrand. Das liegt am optischen Aufbau dieser Projektoren. Ein LCD Projektor mit gutem Lens Shift wäre daher eventuell eine Alternative aber wenn du den Preisbereich nicht verlassen willst müsstest du auf 120Hz und 3D verzichten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (15. Januar 2014)

Naja wenn ich eine Fernbedienung habe kann ich den Beamer gerne auf dem Rücken legen  3D sollte halt schon sein. Ich teste mal einen der DLP und wenn er nicht gefällt geht er halt zurück und ich gebe mehr aus.


----------



## Superwip (16. Januar 2014)

Du musst dir natürlich überlegen wie du ihn genau aufstellst, das Gehäuse ist ja nicht dafür gebaut auf den Rücken gestellt zu werden, möglicherweise ist das ohne weitere Maßnahmen eine wackelige Angelegenheit...

Was noch erwähnt werden sollte: der BenQ W1300 hat wie auch der BenQ W1070 -untypisch für einen DLP Projektor- keinen gekapselten Lichtweg, damit kann Staub durch die Lüftung in die Optik und auf das Farbrad kommen und die Bildqualität langfristig beeinträchtigen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der BenQ W1400 auch von diesem Problem betroffen ist. Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich denke mit ein bisschen handwerklichem Geschick kann ich den auch auf dem Rück positionieren. Der W1400 ist bis jetzt mein Favorit, hat der sonst irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2014)

Zumindest keine von denen ich wüsste. Was zugegebenermaßen nicht viel heißt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub, ich werde den mal bestellen. Kann ihn ja innerhalb von 14 Tagen umtauschen zur Not. Soll ich dann auch gleich eine Leinwand bestellen oder erst später wie Tobi sagte?


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die Leinwand gleich bestellen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Ok, welche 120" im 16:9 Format ist da empfehlenswert? Mit Motor.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir da sehr unsicher. Dieses Thema ist jedenfalls nicht ganz einfach.

Hängt auch davon ab wie viel du dafür ausgeben willst wobei diese Investition natürlich in vernünftiger Relation zum Beamer bleiben sollte.

Als billigste Lösung bietet sich wohl die an: 
VERSAND KOSTENFREI eSmart Germany Motor Leinwand: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Die Qualität ist umstritten. Sie besteht nicht aus einem Tuch sondern aus Folie und neigt anscheinen zu Wellenbildung. In der Aktuellen Version wurde allerdings anscheinend wenigstens das Problem der Lichtdurchlässigkeit durch eine Schwarze Rückseite ausgemerzt.

Die könnte etwa eine bessere Option sein:
celexon Leinwand Motor Economy 280 x 158 cm bei Beamershop24.at
Die Berichte sind aber durchwachsen. Einige Berichten von Wellenbildung oder sogar von Falten in der Leinwand...

...Ein Problem das bei der Professional Variante angeblich nicht mehr auftaucht, diese besteht auch aus dickerem und hochwertigerem Stoff:
celexon Leinwand Motor Professional 280 x 158 cm bei Beamershop24.at

Man kann zwar noch wesentlich mehr für wesentlich bessere Leinwände ausgeben aber in Relation zu dem gegebenen Beamer halte ich das nicht für sinnvoll- wobei man natürlich argumentieren könnte das eine Leinwand eine langfristigere Investition ist oder sein kann...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich denke, es sollte eine bessere Leinwand sein, da wie du sagtest, der Beamer wohl zwischendurch getauscht wird.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2014)

Der wohl qualitativ nächste wesentlich Schritt bei Rolleinwänden sind Leinwände die über Stahlseile verspannt sind was die Wellenbildung zuverlässig und vollständig verhindert. Die gibt es aber erst für über 1000€.

Ein Beispiel wäre die WS-Spalluto Grand Cinema.

Die selbe Qualität lässt sich mit einer Rahmenleinwand aber schon um ~500€ erreichen. Insbesondere im High-End Bereich zahlt man unverhältnismäßig große Aufpreise für Rolleinwände da eben eine aufwendige Konstruktion nötig ist um eine plane Fläche zu garantieren, das sollte an dieser Stelle nochmal betont werden.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Januar 2014)

Also sie muss rollbar sein, aber 1400€ sind dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten


----------



## Superwip (22. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht wäre es auch nicht schlecht die Leinwand im Fachhandel zu kaufen wo du sie vorher testen und dich nochmal besser beraten lassen könntest.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Januar 2014)

Das wäre zum Beispiel? Komme aus Frankfurt a. M. , gibt's da was?


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2014)

Unmittelbar in Frankfurt finde ich auf den ersten Blick diese zwei:
Home - Beamer Heimkino Hamburg
Home

Du kannst dich eventuell auch an Alphaluxx wenden auch wenn die schon etwas weit weg sind:
Alphaluxx - Motorleinwäde, Rahmenleinwände und Co.


----------



## dragonlort (23. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es den mit sowas hier?


----------



## Superwip (23. Januar 2014)

Etwas teurer als die Celexon Pro...

Ob sie auch besser ist? Keine Ahnung.

Ohne die Leinwände in der Praxis zu vergleichen lässt sich das kaum sagen.


----------



## Dragonix (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hast du dir den w1400 mittlerweile gekauft? Wenn ja würde ich dich bitten, mal deine Eindrücke bezüglich Helligkeitsverteilung, Schärfeverteilung und Inputlag zu berichten.
Mir gefällt der w1400 eigentlich recht gut, bloß das man kaum Angaben zum Inputlag findet, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Deswegen hab ich nach dem w1500 gesucht, die sollen ja - abgesehen vom whdmi - baugleich sein. Auf mehreren Seiten wird berichtet, dass er bei Anbindung über WHDMI einen Input lag von über 100ms hat, und bei Anbindung über Kabel immernoch sehr hohe 66ms lagt (wohlgemerkt: Mit deaktivierter Zwischenbildberechnung!).
In einem anderen Faden gings dann eben auch darum, und da meinte ein User, dass das beim w1500 am WHDMI liegt (auch wenn er per Kabel angeschlossen ist) und der w1400 (akzeptable) 32ms Inputlag hat - auf die Frage, woher er dass den weiß meinte er, dass er den w1400 hat und das selber getestet hat.
Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was du dazu sagst... du musst das etz natürlich nicht groß messen, aber ich glaube, 66ms sind leider durchaus im fühlbaren Bereich.
Danke!


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2014)

Technisch betrachtet sollte WHDI den Inputlag nur um wenige Millisekunden erhöhen und auch nur wenn es verwendet wird. Wenn das Gerät tatsächlich einen so hohen Inputlag hätte dann hätte das andere Gründe.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. September 2014)

So nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder, der Beamer soll nun ins Büro. Der Raum ist ca. 18 m2 groß. Abstand Beamer zu (weißer) Wand etwa 3m. Besonderheit, Beamer soll auf Höhe des unteren Bildrandes stehen. Bildgröße 65-70 Zoll. Der Beamer wird hauptsächlich zum zocken (Ps4/PC(3D Vision) ) und Blu-Rays schauen (gerne auch in 3D). Bisher gefallen mir die Benq Geräte ganz gut, aber ob W1070, W1500 Ode doch aasanderes weiß ich immer noch nicht. Wichtig ist nur, dass ich irgendwie die Lautstärke möglichst gering halten / verringern kann.


----------

